# hood/lid for 40G breeder



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing a 40G breeder from Petco since it's so cheap, but I'm having trouble finding a hood or glass lid because it doesn't have a brace. Perfecto makes one that is the correct dimensions, but it's in 2 sections so that won't really work without the brace!! And is this the reason why the 40 is never out of stock?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the tank is an Aqueon, you need to buy an Aqueon glass canopy. Marineland tanks require their glass canopy.

Which brand 40G breeder are you looking to purchase & I'll try to give you the correct part number to order it?


----------



## glenngreen (Mar 1, 2005)

Petco stocks the aqueon tops for the 40-gal breeder. I just got two of them last week. Had to hit two Petcos, cause they each only had one in stock.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if room is an issue but go for a 40g long if you can.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Deeda said:


> If the tank is an Aqueon, you need to buy an Aqueon glass canopy. Marineland tanks require their glass canopy.
> 
> Which brand 40G breeder are you looking to purchase & I'll try to give you the correct part number to order it?


It is Aqueon



glenngreen said:


> Petco stocks the aqueon tops for the 40-gal breeder.


Maybe I just need to ask an associate.



eTrain said:


> I don't know if room is an issue but go for a 40g long if you can.


Would you say this is purely for aesthetics, personal preference or parts are a bit easier to come by?

I'm trying not to go hog wild with expenses. This 2nd tank is for grow out for the time being, then hopefully all male tank. I'm keeping in mind that the stand will be an additional expense, probably easier to find one for 40 long. Might be a different story if I had the tools/time to DIY.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I went and out and had a piece of glass cut to fit my 40 breeder. It was around $15 I think for a 1/4" piece of regular glass. Had it cut at my local hardware store and most hardware stores and local glass shops do this. I left a 2" opening across the back for my filter intakes and whatnot. I then ordered a 36" reef bright LED light and the whole setup looks very neat and tidy. Just a thought.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

A longer tank gives the fish a longer run out of another's territory. 55's are inexpensive and plentiful on CL around my parts.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I like a 40 breeder better than a 55.. 
Floor space on a 55 is 576 square inches.. a 40 breeder has 648
The extra width on the breeder allows for more aquascaping options
while the extra height of the 55 doesn't do much for you.

As for the top, the 'dollar a gallon' place sells a regular hinged 36" glass top
for the breeders for $37.99 no center brace required.


----------

